# What should be your first lange



## ramayada

I understand its very vague, but wanted to understand what should be a first lange model to start collecting, i like lange 1, up and down, on the fence for datograph, 
please post your advice


----------



## immerschnell

My advice is that you should answer which model you like yourself. Doesn’t matter what anyone else says. Only you will wear it so which one(s) do you like or can afford now?


----------



## DJ_Masse

There’s no rules. Get what you like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

The posts about personal preference above are relevant but I'll offer some advice anyway. How sure are you about your preference for Lange above other similar watch brands? How important are complications? If you are a Lange enthusiast and sure about the size, wearability and case metal choices available, I would get the Datograph in platinum. You could spend days staring at the back of the case. There are few chronographs that can approach it for technical sophistication and component finishes. The Datograph was my first Lange acquisition so I'm biased.

Cincy


----------



## kobub

I would say it also depends on how you plan to wear your Lange.

If it is more of a luxe casual/daily wear and the price jump is manageable, the Datograph is one I'd personally choose. Might be envy after handling it a couple times at a boutique, and as Cincy said above, it's hard to beat that case back.

If the Lange needs to handle formal occasions as well however, I don't think the Datograph would be the best choice due to its case thickness. Something like a Lange 1 or 1815 might suit that scenario better and as a testament to ALS, I don't think you're losing out by getting either of the two instead of a Datograph. Out of the two, I like the Lange 1's asymmetric design more.

Personally though, I could throw a dart blindfolded for any of three watches and I'd be ecstatic with whatever I got. All three are exceptional and unique watches with wonderful finishing. Looking forward to seeing which you choose.


----------



## CFR

You mentioned three of my favorite models, so I think you can't go wrong. That being said, I'd take a Lange 1 or a Datograph over an 1815 because the first two are more interesting to me.

Are there specific models that interest you? I tend to like the older/preowned models more than the newer ones. I'm also a Zeitwerk fan. But for a first Lange, I'd say Lange 1 or Dato (I prefer the original Dato to the Up/Down, just as I prefer the Lange 1's with the older L901.0 movement to the current version with the L121.1 movement).


----------



## Dunnej

Agree – get what you like and what speaks to you. Mine was a Lange 1 – I'm absolutely in love with the design, but what really pushed me over the edge was the fact that the Lange 1 is literally everything important about the history, heritage, and tradition of German/Saxon watchmaking rolled up into one watch. 

If I never get the chance to own another Lange, at least I'll be happy that I have a watch that represents the full package.


----------



## time+tide

My advice to you, is you must try them all on, then you will know for sure which one suits you best. The biggest problem is Langes are so nice, how do you go wrong with any? But only by trying them on will you be able to see which is best


----------



## Sinanamus

They are all amazing. Anyone who picks the brand has their head in the right place and will choose what they prefer. I would pick iconic Lange and I'm no big chronograph fan so realistically, a Lange 1. I will acquire one. If money were no object, Zeitwerk. But Lange 1 is best place to start for me.

Sent from my SM-A515U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Lange 1 (the iconic one). If want it small, maybe a Saxonia. 

Then a Zeitwerk. Then a Datograph.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> Lange 1 (the iconic one). If want it small, maybe a Saxonia.
> 
> Then a Zeitwerk. Then a Datograph.


Since you have more than one, can you elaborate why that order?


----------



## Pongster

GrouchoM said:


> Since you have more than one, can you elaborate why that order?


i got the Grand Lange 1 because Lange 1 was the iconic line that got ALS back into the game. that dial just speaks lange even at a cursory glance.

I went with Grand since i preferred big at that time. And went with the moonphase and platinum as i didnt have watches with those characteristics then.

i have a friend asking me same thing. But he wants small so helping him pick from Saxonia and 1815 lines.

i read an article somewhere that the Zeitwerk is the best second lange to have. Having had a Lange, you would appreciate what the Zeitwerk does. Might be too avant garde for a first lange.

and a good Lange to round out the trio is the datograph. If good enough for Dufour should be good enough for me.

also, my AD arranged for a workshop years ago with the head of Zeitwerk. And he was wearing a Datograph (not a Zeitwerk). So made me think, there must be something with the Datograph. Hope to get one in the coming years.


----------



## Pongster

There were discussions before likening ALS to porsche. If i remember right -

the Lange 1 would be the 911
the Saxonia would be the Macan
the 1815 would be the Panamera
the Richard Lange would be the Cayman
the Zeitwerk would be the Boxster
the Datograph would be the Spyder
the Odysseus would be the Cayenne


----------



## NYCJW

Only one that I find appealing:

*SAXONIA THINWhite gold with gold-flux-coated dial in copper-blue*
Reference: 205.086


----------



## PaddyChicago

The one you can afford. : ) 

I'm a big fan of the newly released Saxonia Outsized Date Silver Dial with the white gold case. Very handsome watch.


----------



## AnonPi

Pongster said:


> There were discussions before likening ALS to porsche. If i remember right -
> 
> the Lange 1 would be the 911
> the Saxonia would be the Macan
> the 1815 would be the Panamera
> the Richard Lange would be the Cayman
> the Zeitwerk would be the Boxster
> the Datograph would be the Spyder
> the Odysseus would be the Cayenne


Ok, but which are the Taycan and the GT2 RS?


----------



## Pongster

AnonPi said:


> Ok, but which are the Taycan and the GT2 RS?


the Grand Lange 1 could be the GT2 RS. Or maybe the Double Split/Triple Split.
Langematik could be the Taycan.


----------



## AnonPi

Pongster said:


> the Grand Lange 1 could be the GT2 RS. Or maybe the Double Split/Triple Split.
> Langematik could be the Taycan.


I think the Triple Split would have to be the GT2 RS


----------



## DatoG

Pongster said:


> i got the Grand Lange 1 because Lange 1 was the iconic line that got ALS back into the game. that dial just speaks lange even at a cursory glance.
> 
> I went with Grand since i preferred big at that time. And went with the moonphase and platinum as i didnt have watches with those characteristics then.
> 
> i have a friend asking me same thing. But he wants small so helping him pick from Saxonia and 1815 lines.
> 
> i read an article somewhere that the Zeitwerk is the best second lange to have. Having had a Lange, you would appreciate what the Zeitwerk does. Might be too avant garde for a first lange.
> 
> and a good Lange to round out the trio is the datograph. If good enough for Dufour should be good enough for me.
> 
> also, my AD arranged for a workshop years ago with the head of Zeitwerk. And he was wearing a Datograph (not a Zeitwerk). So made me think, there must be something with the Datograph. Hope to get one in the coming years.


While picking the 403 Pt. Dato as my first. Now I am thinking of the Zeitwerk as my 2nd. How interesting you are approaching from the other direction, but still having the Zeitwerk as the 2nd. I did read that article too and wondered if I may have been influenced by it as I had a chance to pick up my friends WG ZW before the Dato, but went for the Dato first. i do often regret it.


----------



## Pongster

DatoG said:


> While picking the 403 Pt. Dato as my first. Now I am thinking of the Zeitwerk as my 2nd. How interesting you are approaching from the other direction, but still having the Zeitwerk as the 2nd. I did read that article too and wondered if I may have been influenced by it as I had a chance to pick up my friends WG ZW before the Dato, but went for the Dato first. i do often regret it.


no regrets sir. I sort of understands why ZW is a great second regardless of what was your first. Just cant put quite a finger on it.

so planning a lange 1 as third?


----------



## DatoG

Pongster said:


> no regrets sir. I sort of understands why ZW is a great second regardless of what was your first. Just cant put quite a finger on it.
> 
> so planning a lange 1 as third?


yes Lange 1 as my 3rd! If not my 2nd! 😆

both great pieces!


----------



## Pongster

DatoG said:


> yes Lange 1 as my 3rd! If not my 2nd! 😆
> 
> both great pieces!


good luck with the hunt


----------



## tuan2195

Seems like the consensus of this thread is split between a Lange 1 and a Datograph for a first Lange, which doesn't help me at all, because that's the dilemma I'm also having


----------



## weisscomposer

I'm a huge fan of Lange's two most iconic watches and hope to get a Lange 1 someday. But if I had the ability to actually buy a DatoGraph, I wouldn't hesitate to do so.


----------



## GrouchoM

Will you be wearing it? Do you foresee using the stopwatch routinely? For me, I'd go Dato because I use a stopwatch multiple times a day. If I didn't, I'd get something more svelte.


----------



## immerschnell

GrouchoM said:


> Will you be wearing it? Do you foresee using the stopwatch routinely? For me, I'd go Dato because I use a stopwatch multiple times a day. If I didn't, I'd get something more svelte.


If you don't mind me asking what do you use a stopwatch for multiple times a day? I'm always interested as nowadays ppl have so many ways to measure things and the use of an analog device like this is interesting.


----------



## GrouchoM

From light exercise (plank hold, stretch hold, walk duration), timing tea infusions, timing new tasks to know how much time to allot in the future, seeing how fast I can do something to add some fun to the task, etc..


----------



## immerschnell

Excellent. What a way to measure it in style with this sort of piece!!


----------



## GrouchoM

immerschnell said:


> Excellent. What a way to measure it in style with this sort of piece!!


I wish. Both budget and lifestyle led me to more durable chronos (Blancpain, Omega). Perhaps when I'm older...


----------



## immerschnell

See that’s the thing. I was interested and still am interested in a datograph. Though I love and appreciate the technical ability of the timepiece but may not use it much for the chronograph part. But would play with it incessantly probably.


----------



## DatoG

immerschnell said:


> See that's the thing. I was interested and still am interested in a datograph. Though I love and appreciate the technical ability of the timepiece but may not use it much for the chronograph part. But would play with it incessantly probably.


 you can play with the chrono and actuate the pano date from the 10:00 button... endless fun!


----------



## ndrs63

Get the one you can afford. I will buy the Saxonia thin some day. Guess that gives you an idea about my finances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramayada

Pongster said:


> There were discussions before likening ALS to porsche. If i remember right -
> 
> the Lange 1 would be the 911
> the Saxonia would be the Macan
> the 1815 would be the Panamera
> the Richard Lange would be the Cayman
> the Zeitwerk would be the Boxster
> the Datograph would be the Spyder
> the Odysseus would be the Cayenne


thanks , i am more of maserati guy


----------



## ramayada

thanks all for the replies, i am trying lange 1 or 1815 up down this friday , might choose one


----------



## ramayada

Lange 1 white gold, AD is offering at 37k not charging any tax, can i bargain for any more discount?


----------



## weisscomposer

ramayada said:


> Lange 1 white gold, AD is offering at 37k not charging any tax, can i bargain for any more discount?


Unless Lange has changed their prices (or you're not US-based), MSRP for a Lange 1 (reference 191.039) is $35,400.


----------



## ramayada

i am in US, they say MSRP is 37200


----------



## weisscomposer

ramayada said:


> i am in US, they say MSRP is 37200


So current MSRP is $37,200 and they are offering it to you for $37,000? A $200 discount? I'd say you can do much, much better absolutely anywhere else.

Great choice, though. Looking forward to seeing some pictures if you go for it!


----------



## ramayada

sales tax discount which is 8% , total came to 40200, they are not charging sales tax and also giving me extra aligator strap, still asking for more discount


----------



## ramayada

Best offer is i got is 35k out the door, Is it good deal?


----------



## weisscomposer

ramayada said:


> Best offer is i got is 35k out the door, Is it good deal?


Try reaching out to some other ADs to see if they can offer you a better price. Check the internet (places like Chrono24) to see how prices at other places compares. In my experience, if you do a little digging you can figure out what you should (or shouldn't) be paying for a Lange.


----------



## ramayada

i bought at burdeens for 35k, will post pictures later, 
ps: any suggestions on manual winder,


----------



## wintershade

The Lange Porsche comparison makes absolutely no sense. Absolutely rubbish.
Get whatever Lange you like most. My vote is a Dato UD in Plat.


----------

